
A Fruit-Filled Diet Gave Some Primates Bigger Brains - dpflan
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2017/03/27/521423216/what-gave-some-primates-bigger-brains-a-fruit-filled-diet
======
dpflan
Quick link to the study discussed in the article:
[http://nature.com/articles/doi:10.1038/s41559-017-0112](http://nature.com/articles/doi:10.1038/s41559-017-0112)

